# Problems with boot manager



## agentofchaos (Aug 1, 2011)

Running the latest build of OMFGB and I got liberty v8 to boot as an SD rom but after a reboot I had to sbf as it was unresponsive . What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

moving thread to general droid x section. developer section is for releases only.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

"agentofchaos said:


> Running the latest build of OMFGB and I got liberty v8 to boot as an SD rom but after a reboot I had to sbf as it was unresponsive . What am I doing wrong?


I was also not able to get Boot Manager to work with Liberty. However if you pull the battery and reboot, it should take you to CW recovery. From there flash the update.zip in /bootmanager/phonerom. It will boot your phone rom. Not sure why boot manager wouldn't work though.


----------



## agentofchaos (Aug 1, 2011)

"ejgilkey said:


> I was also not able to get Boot Manager to work with Liberty. However if you pull the battery and reboot, it should take you to CW recovery. From there flash the update.zip in /bootmanager/phonerom. It will boot your phone rom. Not sure why boot manager wouldn't work though.


Are there any blur based roms that wouldn't have this issue? I want to have OMFGB but be able to switch to blur based to be able to use 720p


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"agentofchaos said:


> Are there any blur based roms that wouldn't have this issue? I want to have OMFGB but be able to switch to blur based to be able to use 720p


I use icx and ssm v3 in slots and they both work.


----------

